# Myrtle Beach October 20-22



## Bradley (May 10, 2002)

I am coming MB the weekend of October 20-21-22 and need some help on getting into some fast action. I can only break loose from the family for so long, but if I get into some quick biting, I can keep mama interested and stay longer. Any help for the poor family man??????


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Flounder are being caught. We've mostly run into blues lately and some small sharks and rays.


----------



## Bradley (May 10, 2002)

Where would I have my best chances? we are going to be staying on S. Ocean Blvd. about 2 miles north of Springmaid.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Springmaid is as good as any if you want to pier fish. I've only caught whiting and small pomps in the surf there. Garden city is a little better for surf fishing IMO.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I was down there that time last year and had a blast, granted we were on a boat, but the place was infested with Bull Reds, 20-24" Blues, 18-22" Spanish Mackerel......When we got into them, we were never more than a mile offshore, the blues were thick in murrels inlet, the spanish were running in schools up and down the beachs, sometimes we couldn't follow them in they were going so close and the schools of bull reds were sized in the hundreds just about 1/2 mile offshore...if they are that close I don't see why they wouldn't come all they way in  GL, wish I was gonna be down there this year again.


----------



## Bradley (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the help. Hope to get into something.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

GL hope you get some good pullage!!!!! Let us know how it turned out


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

You will want to get treble hooks on 1' long steel leaders if you're going to be fishing the surf. use a rigging needle to rig mullet (steel leader through ass and out mouth of bait so treble hook is embedded in the mullet's rear). You will have a hard time catching the blues if you don't use this setup. Unfortunately Blues are just about all we have to offer right now. I know the reds are here too but the blues get my bait before anyone else has a chance.


----------



## Bradley (May 10, 2002)

That sound like what I want. Are these rigs at Wal Mart or do I need to go to a tackle shop? I will be getting in late on Thursday and we are going to Wally World first for provisions. i have my 11' rod with 25lb spinning outfit and my 6500 and 7.5' rod with 15lb on it. I believe that will suffice for my tackle.?.?.? All I need is to rig it and sounds like I will be ready. What do you think???


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Walmart should have everything you need......Don't forget your SC Saltwater license....


----------



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

*SC License*

I don't believe you need a license unless you are going to fish from a boat. Check this link.
http://www.dnr.sc.gov/regs/pdf/saltfishing.pdf


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

surfsidesativa said:


> You will want to get treble hooks on 1' long steel leaders if you're going to be fishing the surf. use a rigging needle to rig mullet (steel leader through ass and out mouth of bait so treble hook is embedded in the mullet's rear). You will have a hard time catching the blues if you don't use this setup. Unfortunately Blues are just about all we have to offer right now. I know the reds are here too but the blues get my bait before anyone else has a chance.



Walmart doesn't have these rigs. You don't need a rigging needle though. Cut the head off of the mullet and you won't need to thread it all the way through. Give me a PM and I can explain more in detail if you want. Me and Britt (GCsurfgirl) got us some puppy drum tonight. The fish are there but so much luck is envolved in catching those guys IMO.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

njreloader said:


> I don't believe you need a license unless you are going to fish from a boat. Check this link.
> http://www.dnr.sc.gov/regs/pdf/saltfishing.pdf


True.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

surfsidesativa said:


> Me and Britt (GCsurfgirl) got us some puppy drum tonight.



It's GCsurfishingirl... get it right next time! J/K!  

Yep - what surfsidesativa said. From Garden City pier you can expect to catch whiting, spots, blues and pompano - but nothing like the size of fishking's pomps! I did get a black drum today - but that's not a regular thing to catch on the pier.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Bradley said:


> That sound like what I want. Are these rigs at Wal Mart or do I need to go to a tackle shop? I will be getting in late on Thursday and we are going to Wally World first for provisions. i have my 11' rod with 25lb spinning outfit and my 6500 and 7.5' rod with 15lb on it. I believe that will suffice for my tackle.?.?.? All I need is to rig it and sounds like I will be ready. What do you think???


Take the time to go to perry's in murrells inlet. It is just next to bovines and just north of capt dicks (where you said you'll be going anyway). Eric has the bluefish rigs I have been describing and he also has fresh mullet (if you don't have a cast net).


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

eric at perry's has fresh mullet??

good to know, i like to take a good supply of mullet when i go out with cap dicks to chase snappers. 

thanks
jerry


----------



## MIBum (Oct 1, 2006)

JB

Perry's has live mud minnows, finger mullet, just about everything you need. If you get a cast net, head down to Garden City at low tide and you can catch more bait that you need in the creek. I like to go on the causeway at Cypress Avenue. 

Surfsidesativa is right, the flounder have been decent and the blues are everywhere. I ate my first blue Sunday a week ago, was not bad, a little strong but hey its a fish, its suppose to. 

Good luck.


----------



## Bradley (May 10, 2002)

Man I really apreciate all of the advise from you guys, and girl, and I hope that I get the hang of it. I love coming to the beach and this will add even more pleasure to the trip. Surfside really opened my eyes to the rig that I just couldn't get, thanks dude. JerryB, how many mullet would be good to take on a Capt. Dicks trip? I noticed some using them on one trip and I caught some bigger fish by cutting up some of the smaller fish but never took any. One of the guys gave me a couple and they worked great but they were very soft. Any way to keep them firm?


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

The place on cypress right at the bridge, the second house in from the end is my uncle's house. The numbers of finger mullet in there is ridiculous. I caught dozens of them in no time with a 4' cast net. During high tide, the shrimp were thick, I could pull out enough to fish the whole night in under an hour throwing the net. I was lucky enough to be staying at my uncle's house so I had a small dock that goes into the marsh, I attempted to move around the corner back towards the bridge and dealing walking in is not my choice!!!! GL, but stay off the private docks or it'll get you in trouble...I actually got harrassed until I told them I was staying at the house it belonged to. I guess thats what I get for being there during prime tourist season when every other swinging richard is out there trying to get their own bait....


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

MIBum said:


> I ate my first blue Sunday a week ago, was not bad, a little strong but hey its a fish, its suppose to.


I've eaten a blue before as well. They are good if you bleed them right after you catch it then eat it the same day. Takes away the strong 'fishiness'. Blues also make excellent cut bait - especially since they are plentiful right now!

Brittany


----------



## MIBum (Oct 1, 2006)

Singletjeff:

When I took the new job down here I rented the "Early Bird" house at the corner of Cypress and Waccamaw for about 5 months during the winter. It has since been torn down and one of those duplexes put up. My little girl came home form the hospital to that house, man lots of memories in that area. 

Britt:

I bled the fish right after catching then cleaned them and ate it the next day. I did not remove the dark line which could have helped on the fishy taste. I personally liked it but my wife thought it was too strong, however, she was used to the flounders I brought home for the past two weeks. I did not get on the beach this past weekend but hope to make it to Yucca Street this Saturday.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

MIBum said:


> Britt:
> I bled the fish right after catching then cleaned them and ate it the next day. I did not remove the dark line which could have helped on the fishy taste. I personally liked it but my wife thought it was too strong, however, she was used to the flounders I brought home for the past two weeks. I did not get on the beach this past weekend but hope to make it to Yucca Street this Saturday.


As long as someone liked it - that's all that matters! Removing the dark line will help with the fishy taste. Leave it, if you don't want to share with your wife! LOL 

Brittany


----------

